# Biggest Blue Gills



## KPenny

This weekend I caught my personal best Blue Gill. Although i didn't have a tape measure handy so i'm not sure of it's actual size. It was bigger then what i could hold in one hand. I had to hold it by the lip, like a bass. 

How big can blue gills get? What are your best size pan fish?


----------



## Skippy

That's a good one for sure. What ever you do don't say where you caught it.. Been goofing around with an old fly rod and getting some nice ones but nothing that size.


----------



## Rembis50

What did you catch it on?


----------



## KPenny

Green/pink/black fly tipped with a maggot, on a Ultra Light rod.


----------



## meats52

That's definitely a nice one. The biggest one I've caught was 10.25". The state record is 12.75" and weighed 3lbs.4.48oz.


----------



## Fishingisfun

Congratulations on the PB bluegill, Very nice blue gill the color is dark much darker than any I have seen. A unique trophy. Did it come from a dark water pond?


----------



## KPenny

The water was pretty clear I thought. Most of the little ones I was catching had very bright vibrant colors. This one was definitely darker. The picture was also taken about 8:30 pm which makes it look even darker.


----------



## jray

My brother has a 12.25 inch 2.5 pounder on the wall but yours is at least a pound and a half I would guess. I've never caught one that big it's a hog for sure nice catch!


----------



## HatersGonnaHate

looks like a hybrid or a crossbreed of some sort. Definitely not a purebred gill which is probably why the color is darker


----------



## ignantmike

nice fish......I believe it to be a hybred.....nothing wrong with that


----------



## Wormser

Daughters first and personal best fish on the fly.


----------



## NCbassattack

Nice fish, looks like a bluegill/redear hybrid to me. The world record bluegill is 5 pounds, 7 ounces from South Carolina. Our state record in NC is 4 pounds, five ounces.

Here are the pics of bluegill, red ear, and the hybrid.
http://r.search.yahoo.com/_ylt=A0LE...ext=user/RK=0/RS=nISV5GTiVuYp29qmHV5N8ieiFLo-


----------



## adamrichard

From 2013 on a private pond. A monster.


----------



## Lewis

Kentucky Lake redears.


----------



## chaunc




----------



## Snyd

That is a very nice gill - My biggest was caught ice fishing a cow pond a few years back - It was just over 10 inch and caught on a wax worm. 
Several years ago I was bass fishing Jackson lake with a friend when he caught a gill just shy of 11 inches on a crank bait.


----------



## Scum_Frog

If I see a post that Chaunc puts up....and its a fish pic....I knew its going to be of something huge....lol...I need to fish with you one time. lol


----------



## NCbassattack

Nice fish guys! Love those shellcrackers, and that's a purdy bluegill too!


----------



## freshwaterexperience

Not close to those pics up there but I had some fun before work today!


----------



## ruffhunter

Looks more like redear to me. I just cant see any red around the black gill. Black body. My buddy and I caught about 100 that size 8 to 10.5 inch this past week.


----------



## freshwaterexperience

Nice if I didn't have to work I defiantly would have tried to get a stringer full and have a fry!


----------



## chaunc

I'm down in Ky right now and doing pretty good on the gills and shellcrackers.


----------



## freshwaterexperience

Awesome!!! What you getting them on


----------



## All Eyes

Very nice gills KPenny and the rest of you. Here is a freak that my uncle caught in Mississippi a few years ago. That is a 5 gallon bucket he is laying on. Looks like Darth Vader.


----------



## Flathead76

All Eyes said:


> Very nice gills KPenny and the rest of you. Here is a freak that my uncle caught in Mississippi a few years ago. That is a 5 gallon bucket he is laying on. Looks like Darth Vader.
> View attachment 209368


That is not a bluegill. Those are called "camels". That my friend is a true double humper!


----------



## KPenny

All Eyes said:


> Very nice gills KPenny and the rest of you. Here is a freak that my uncle caught in Mississippi a few years ago. That is a 5 gallon bucket he is laying on. Looks like Darth Vader.
> View attachment 209368


How in the world did that fish even swim!


----------



## All Eyes

chaunc said:


> I'm down in Ky right now and doing pretty good on the gills and shellcrackers.
> View attachment 209362


Chaunc- that thing is huge! They sure know how to grow them down there.


----------



## Doboy

I posted some 'ice' farm pond pics a while back,,,, Friend Bob checked it out a couple of days ago. 
The front 3 were 11-1/4" PLUS! VERY small jigs, maggots or 1/2 mealworm.
Here's the pic;


----------



## All Eyes

Holy smokes DoBoy! 11 1/4" gills are ridiculous!


----------



## Doboy

Ya,,, they'll make your hands shake with anticipation!
We try not to take TOOO many out of there,,,,, kinda hit 'em harder through the ice,,,, maybe 90-100 a year.

I'd LOVE to cross-breed ours with 'DARTH VADER'!!!
But it looks like 'HE' might have an attitude,,,, & SCARE ALL THE GIRLS AWAY!? 
OMG,,, LOL,,, Maybe 'HE' IS A SHE!? 


Anyway, Here's another pic from Bob,,,, I was told 9" up. I'd guess that 1/2 of that paper is 12"?










I need to go fish,,,,, I'm starting to LOOSE IT!


----------



## bank runner




----------



## 1catdaddy1




----------



## brandonw

All Eyes - That is the scariest looking gill I've ever seen. Hands down, no question. Wow

Some amazing looking gills here. My pb was this summer at a local farm pond (of course) at 10". Caught on a roadrunner jig with baby shad body. That pond is full of big gills.

-B


----------



## 25asnyder




----------



## 25asnyder




----------



## chaunc

Nice catch today bud.


----------



## Gotworms

Quick story my buddie had his pond ice out a few years back.two years later we walked over with a couple white twister tails.Three cast in I caught a 12 5/8 inch bluegill weighed in at 1.65 pounds.he would not let me let it go it now lives on my wall.That was my biggest by atleast two inches.To the best our knowledge it was living in pond alone for two years.Maybe that let him grow to that size was a real gill not a hybrid.


----------



## RibSplitter44

All eyes that thing looks like something out of the stone age


----------



## brianfoughty

caught this one last April fishing dale hallow lake on the Kentucky side largest I've ever caught .it hit on a 2 inch minnow while I was crappie fishing. I can't wait to go back!


----------



## Sarah salata

13.25" gill my brother caught a couple days ago


----------



## meats52

Sarah salata said:


> 13.25" gill my brother caught a couple days ago


That's a nice hog. It wouldn't take many of them to make a meal.


----------



## brianfoughty

Caught this one fishing my favorite lake


----------



## gobieX

KPenny said:


> This weekend I caught my personal best Blue Gill. Although i didn't have a tape measure handy so i'm not sure of it's actual size. It was bigger then what i could hold in one hand. I had to hold it by the lip, like a bass.
> 
> How big can blue gills get? What are your best size pan fish?


It may be a Warmouth. Doesn't look like a gill. never mind - it would have a large mouth/jaw like a Rock bass - from your pic it doesn't - it's a beut though !


----------



## 25asnyder

Here's a true 10in red ear


----------



## 25asnyder

No more big gill love or pics come one fellas


----------



## DQnit




----------



## 25asnyder

Catching gills in the p.m. That's interesting


----------



## chaunc

Eightand a half inch eaters.


----------



## 25asnyder

Delicious looking batch Chauncey


----------



## 25asnyder




----------



## 25asnyder

This is a two pounder I caught three years ago on Father's Day with Dad the year before got one about two ounces smaller couldn't believe it two years in a row


----------



## ress

SLOB !!!!


----------



## pedex

HatersGonnaHate said:


> looks like a hybrid or a crossbreed of some sort. Definitely not a purebred gill which is probably why the color is darker


probably a green sunfish


----------



## Tbomb55

HatersGonnaHate said:


> looks like a hybrid or a crossbreed of some sort. Definitely not a purebred gill which is probably why the color is darker


Males are always darker.


----------



## dcool

KPenny said:


> This weekend I caught my personal best Blue Gill. Although i didn't have a tape measure handy so i'm not sure of it's actual size. It was bigger then what i could hold in one hand. I had to hold it by the lip, like a bass.
> 
> How big can blue gills get? What are your best size pan fish?


I would say by looking at the fin on the back that it is a hybrid.


----------



## c. j. stone

I've told this story before on this site but here goes again! Couple buds and I were casting CP swings with half a crawler for walleye on the edge of a deep weedbed(8 ft!) in early June several years ago at Mosquito. We started catching the biggest gills I've ever encountered, and they had all three hooks of the treble inside their mouths!(These fish were spawning nearly halfway across the lake off that weedbed!) I wear an xl glove and could not hold those fish flat in my hand to unhook them-had to hold them across the back. We caught maybe a dozen or so before we lost the weeds due to chop from the wind that kicked up(no locator!) That lake still can produce big gills but not like those true "hogs"! No pics(pre cell phone era!)


----------

